# Has anyone bought AFA Hornwood?



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

I know it's a random pick, but has anyone got a piece of Hornwood from them? Do they provide branchy and interesting pieces? I'm planning to buy a small piece about 10-12 inches. I would like to see some pictures.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I've never bought horn wood, but have seen it in person while at adg. I would not describe it as branchy. branch wood is more what you're looking for if you want dramatic branches.


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

pwolfe said:


> I've never bought horn wood, but have seen it in person while at adg. I would not describe it as branchy. branch wood is more what you're looking for if you want dramatic branches.


Branch wood seems too thin and too branchy for me. I'm looking to get some well defined, thick branches. I tried buying Redmoor, but the possibility that it will arrive from the UK is slim.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

You could also look into manzanita, some of the pieces closer to the base of the plant might accomplish what you are looking for (if I'm interpreting your needs correctly.)

Don't be afraid to cut and create your own pieces too! Zip ties, screws, and glue can create what nature could not.


----------

